# Facelifted S6 Sedan and Avant Photo Galleries Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new A6 has dropped and, along with those pics and info, Audi has also released a range of photos of the S6 Sedan and Avant.
* Audi S6 Sedan Photo Gallery *
* Audi S6 Avant Photo Gallery *
Also check out the new A6 press release via the link below...
* Full Story *


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Facelifted S6 Sedan and Avant Photo Galleries Added ([email protected])*

Any news on whether the facelifted A6 Avant (are we calling it C6.5?) will get this 300 HP 3 liter engine like the sedan will get?
Maybe I'll just forget the fight for an A4 Avant with 6MT and go for an A6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Facelifted S6 Sedan and Avant Photo Galleries Added (sieben)*

Yeah, the Avant will get the engine. They released S-line sedan images and non-S-line Avants, but there will be all configurations on both cars. I hear the 3.0T Avant will also be sold in the USA.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Facelifted S6 Sedan and Avant Photo Galleries Added ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yeah, the Avant will get the engine. They released S-line sedan images and non-S-line Avants, but there will be all configurations on both cars. I hear the 3.0T Avant will also be sold in the USA.


cool, the larger size and the better engine may diminish my need for a manual transmission, although I could just wait for the B8 S4 Avant -my dealer says there will be an S4 Avant (I'm guessing with MT as an option) - have you heard otherwise?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Facelifted S6 Sedan and Avant Photo Galleries Added (sieben)*

I hear there won't be an S4 Avant. I'll re-check that though. Any idea if your dealer was assuming there'd be one based on the past or if he thinks he has good intel?


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Facelifted S6 Sedan and Avant Photo Galleries Added ([email protected])*

I'd say my dealer's "intel" is worse than average, so I'd tend to believe what's written here over what I hear at the dealer (FB Audi, Cleveland). And they have never once surprised me with knowing something that I hadn't already heard here on 4titude and also AW.
I mentioned that I'd heard (from sources such as here) that there will be no S4 Avant and at least two salespeople at FB Audi insisted that there would be one. 
Maybe I need to pick up a Turbo X Sportcombi while they're still available.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Facelifted S6 Sedan and Avant Photo Galleries Added (sieben)*

Like I said, I'll ask around. My contacts were from Herndon who told me this, but maybe things have changed. Will confirm.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Facelifted S6 Sedan and Avant Photo Galleries Added ([email protected])*

The 3.0T A6 Avant is already on AOA's website
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html
Too bad its not DSG or manual, but kudos to Audi for coming up to par with all the other high HP V6s on the market.


----------

